# New forum record



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

It must be a new record 6 people logged on at the same time me, Tali, Linkkm, that girl, crazy kian and Dixiesmom. Lets keep it up and see if we can beat it!!


----------



## that_girl (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome! I post on a general reptile forum, a general petlover forum and a WI forum...now this one. I mostly just leave them up and running on my days off (Mon & Wed). 

So I take it this forum is not very active?


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Most people on here seem to be State Side so the time difference is a big issue, doesn't seem to be as many Viszla's in the UK.


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

7 MEMBERS ON-LINE!!!!!!! ME,TALI,V-BUG,LINKKM,CRAZY KIAN,VFLOYD,AND ISLANDER NOT FORGETTING 3 GUESTS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tali (Jul 21, 2009)

;D


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

anyone have any experience with pregnant vizslas


----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

that_girl said:


> Awesome! I post on a general reptile forum, a general petlover forum and a WI forum...now this one. I mostly just leave them up and running on my days off (Mon & Wed).
> 
> So I take it this forum is not very active?


As scooby says, we have two very strong time divides (UK & US), then a few other people from around the world. The forum isn't the busiest, but the community here is really great compared to some other forums I run and a Vizsla forum is never going to be as big as a labrador forum for example.

But recently we have been very busy, and people like you make it even better - welcome and thanks for joining


----------

